# choosing a kernel for 800MHz Intel C3 processor. HELP

## zacinfinite

Latest kernels wont work on my old Intel Celeron-3 processor. Tried it.

I've just become good in installing gentoo but I got no Idea how to choose a proper kernel.

Please help

System INFO:-

processor: Intel C-3

model name: VIA Samuel 2

MHz: 800

cache: 64kb

----------

## asturm

That's not Intel Celeron, that's VIA C3 here. Processor type and features / Processor family should be chosen accordingly.

Hmm. What's the error message?

----------

## zacinfinite

error messege: Kernel requires Cmov feature not available on this system.

----------

## MacGyver031

Have you tried 2.6.26? Do not forget to use CHOST i386, if you choose i686 you might run into the "cmov" problem.

----------

## mark_alec

You will need at pre-i686 build, as cmov isn't implemented on the VIA C3 Samuel 2.

----------

## zacinfinite

Ok Thats good enough information. Let me try.

Thanks

----------

## Jaglover

You need to download stage3-i486-*, it will give you CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu", you may later change this to i586 as described here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

Your VIA CPU is i586 for Linux.

----------

## zacinfinite

Ok so by now I've learnt a thousand things about kernel config by trial and error.

Latest kernel can be used on any system (386,486,586,pentiums etc), you only need to choose options that are supported by the hardware, and also appropriate Stage-3 and CHOST setting in /etc/make.conf.

The cmov error was because of disableing an option in (General Options). I dont remember the name though, but I'll post it as soon as i review it.

Thanks

----------

